# POLL: Who's time are you visiting on?



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Okay, This really sucks...
This website is having all sorts of strange behavior problems tonight...
This 'poll' thread creation was one of them... it took me to a white screen instead of offering me my poll options to include...
so... rather than try it all over again, for now I'll do this as a regular post:
1) I visit from work logging on while I'm working
2) I visit from work but only during my breaks and lunch time
3) I visit from home but I should be working (I work from home)
4) I visit on my time from home only


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm a #1. I should probably be working more than I do, but there's alot going on here that i need to be involved in. lol


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Honesty, now that's what I like... but don't worry I won't tell.

I forgot to 'fess up' myself... I log-in equally from both home as well as at work BUT... at work I only log-in on my own time (during my office hours)... 'cause when I'm REALLY working I'm teaching and I'm afraid lecturing is just not compatible with surfing the net... know what I mean?


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm a housewife so I have the opportunity to briefly visit throughout the day..but they are "drive-by" type things. A fast look and off I go.

But after supper I spend more time. up and down...but I focus more.

After the kids go to bed I'm glued to the computer in general...chatting...buying...visiting forums.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I used to do most of my posting and looking at work, business was slow and I had plenty of time. Now I have a new job adn they actually expect me to work!:doh: So I now have to do it at night after everything else.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

marshab1 said:


> I used to do most of my posting and looking at work, business was slow and I had plenty of time. Now I have a new job...


Uh oh, was your finding a new job related to your surfing activity?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I only come on when I'm at home since thats the only place I have access to a computer.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

What about a little bit of all of the above....? The forum is always open in the background... And I check it often. I don't want anyone to miss me.... :lol:


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Rick... Now explain to me again what it is you do for a living?

I think you might have the better deal... wanta trade?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

monomer said:


> Rick... Now explain to me again what it is you do for a living?
> 
> I think you might have the better deal... wanta trade?


Web design.....but don't you make money at your job? That's my drawback.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

If your poll had worked, we would have need a fifth choice: 

5) All of the above.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

since i am retired...4.. i only cheat on my other hobbies....


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

#4 here. I manage a bakery.lol...I hardly have time to get on the puter there to do what i have to do between playing in the dough.

mary jean


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

#4......Im at home , but do manage my husbands business from here.. so i can get online to goldens anytime.....


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

4 for me. My husband and I are retired teachers so I pop in many times a day when we're home.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

I am exclusively in the #1 group. We don’t even have a computer at home, and I want to spend my break & lunch times out of the office & away from the computer.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

#4 group for me. I'm home all day, and I have my laptop sitting open on my kitchen table--so I can pop on whenever I feel like it. I even made an icon for this forum on my toolbar to make it even easier to check things out  This is the only forum I look at, though.


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

WORK OF COURSE, GEEZ I hate my employer that much... I probably work for the worst company!!!


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

#3 for me. This is my break while writing my dissertation! Or pretending to write it.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

#4 for me  I also work on my husband business at home


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

#1 for me, though with my job, I like to think that I am logging in on what would be "break-times." I am a nurse at a nursing home and do treatments and restorative, so my break times are not actually written anywhere. And I have a desk and computer of my own in one of the offices. I end up logging on several times a day, but I like to think it's not for any longer than what anyone else takes for breaks and lunch.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

#4 for me. I'm home all day and anxiously pop in as often as I can to keep up with what's going on, it's my 2nd home!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Booker said:


> #4 for me. I'm home all day and anxiously pop in as often as I can to keep up with what's going on, it's my 2nd home!


I say it's my 2nd job. I have it open all day when I'm at work, and I think I spend more time on here than I do actually working...but shhhh, don't tell.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I say it's my 2nd job. I have it open all day when I'm at work, and I think I spend more time on here than I do actually working...but shhhh, don't tell.


Your secrets safe with me, but don't tell the goldens...they'll want on here too!


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

#2 for me...unless it's summer or winter break, then it's a 4. It's hard to log on to the forum while teaching, I suppose. But I like to check in every once and a while during lunch or planning time. Otherwise, it's while I'm at home.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

I fall into pick number four, however I have checked the forum at work on my break and sometimes during lunch. But that is my time!...


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm the #4 type. I'm doing law school online, so have my computer on much of the day.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't work so... lol but I could be training my dog for shows coming up, or helping out with the cooking (BAHAHAHA)


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

#1 I do check in from time to time while at work, but only when it's slow. 
The fall is our slow time so I've checked in more frequently lately. I have a desk job so the computer is right there and I don't stay on long.


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

#4.....I'm home pretty much 24/7, so my biggest conflict of schedules is when the other kids are on here...


----------

